# Woodcraft or Rockler?



## MedicKen

I was wondering where the majority of the LJ's purchase their supplies, tools, finishes etc? I am not going to ask for internet purchases, just in-store.

Do you prefer Woodcraft or Rockler?

What is the major deciding factor on where you make that purchase? Location and or proximity to home/work?

Why do you prefer one over the other?

What are your impressions of Woodcraft?

What are your impressions of Rockler?

Have you attended any of the classes offered by either?

If you had an opportunity to invest in a store which one would it be?

Have you had any bad experinces with either? How do you feel it was handled?

I am very seriously considering a franchise with Woodcraft. In our area we do not have ANY local suppliers of quality woodworking tools, equipment or lumber. The closest hardwood supplier is 2 hours north or south. Its not too far to drive but when you need a small amount to finish a project or build a small project its too far to go.

As far as tools go all we have is the normal, Home Depot, Lowes, OSH etc, and that leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I frequent Rockler more often, but only because it's on my way home from work…and I have a never ending supply of 15 to 20% off coupons (excluding power tools, of course).

I'm in DFW, so we have a Woodcraft, but it's 20 miles in the other direction. I have made a few triple digit purchases at that store however.

I will say that the Rockler people are usually more willing to help than the Woodcraft people, at least that's my feeling here in DFW.


----------



## WayneC

I have had good experiences with Both. I have only taken classes with woodcraft. The woodcraft store is across town and Rockler is about an hour and fifteen minutes from here. The stock varies from one store to another. IMO there is more hardware, jig supplies and such at Rockler. More tools at Woodcraft. Woodcraft has a larger lumber supply between the two I have been to.


----------



## HolzMechanikerUSA

Majority of both are franchised. There will be Bad and Good. like there are Good and Bad McDonald Restaurants. Of the two, I like Woodcraft for tools and such. For wood, well the Rockler store that is close to me is Johnson's Workbench. They are listed on the Rockler site as reseller. I get most of my wood from there because of distance to travel vs Going to the Woodcraft.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Rockler by far. Sometimes Woodcraft… Eagle America, too. Many others plus Ebay and Amazon as well.


----------



## coloradoclimber

um, proximity to home is the only factor and only when I need something TODAY, which is rarely.

I would shop at either one, or rather not shop at either one, no preference. Why, because they are both tending to lower and lower quality wares, more limited in store selection, and they cant match prices on the internet. I suspect it has to do with competition from the internet and the stores just trying to stay alive. Woodworking as a hobby is pretty expensive and woodworkers are either hobbyists with enough money to afford to buy better than what rockler or woodcraft carry or they're cheap as the day is long and are unwilling to pay for a reasonable tool. Both stores seem to be tending toward the HomeDepot model of carry the cheapest junk people will buy to try to make a buck.

I understand both rockler and woodcraft carry a larger selection and more specialty products than a home depot but the internet carries even more.

So what does that mean, it means I buy most of my woodworking tools and supplies off of the internet. Yes I understand the internet is KILLING local stores. But unfortunately a brick and mortar just cannot carry the same range and selection as what is available on the internet and I have yet to see a brick and mortar beat the internet on prices.

What about that "hands on" experience of holding and fondling a product before the purchase. Here again the internet is making "hands on" obsolete. When I go to woodcraft I get the opinion of one, maybe two, old guys that may or may not have ever used the product. If I go the internet I can read a hundred reviews and find details a store clerk is never going to be able to match. And once I've done my research on the internet then it's just one or two clicks away and the product is on it's way to my house, usually to arrive within 2 to 5 days. And for me, and probably most hobbyists, if I put my order in on monday or tuesday I have what I need in my hands by friday so I can work in the shop on the weekend, and I don't have to drive 20 minutes to an hour, to find out the local store does not have the product I want, and if they do it's 20% or more more expensive. The internet man, it killed book stores, video stores, and these days it's killing just about every other type of brick and mortar store as well.

I've never taken a class at rockler but have taken a couple classes at woodcraft, again because of proximity. Rockler is over an hour away and woodcraft is 20 minutes. Both of the classes at woodcraft were, um, unsatisfactory. The first was an introductory class and just too chaotic. I think mostly because of the inexperience of the students. The instructor kept bouncing back and forth and trying to give individual help to the slower folks but ended up not finishing the material and leaving the quicker student sitting around twiddling their thumbs. The second class was a specialty class and ended up being more of a sales pitch than a class. It was like, "We sale this product to do that, and that product to do this, and some of those products to do something else". Didn't learn too much, except more about woodcrafts product line, which I could have just found on the internet. These days the classes offered by my local woodcraft are getting fewer and fewer and definitely tending toward the introduction to beginning introductory basic woodworking.

My local woodcraft does sell festool and some incra products, a smattering of powermatic and jet tools but they are definitely tending toward cheaper and more offshore tools.

I don't know how much money you can make running a woodcraft but I gotta believe it is getting harder and harder.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Woodcraft. Their prices are better than Rockler sale prices. Some exceptional deals are available too - 
Woodriver HVLP gravity-feed spray gun for $29. Are you kidding me?!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Oh, sorry… I meant to say RocklerPro.com.

The same gun body as the Woodcraft is 39.99 at Rockler.com but is $31.99 at Rocklerpro.com. The woodcraft sells for $29.99. There are some differences, however… other than $2 in price.

The Rockler has free shipping. the Woodcraft is $7.50. Now the Rockler is $5.50 less.

But I don't need one today, so I bet within 14 days I get a 20% off one item Rockler email. I always wait… and not very long.

The Rockler version has a 100 cc stainless steel paint cup (the woodcraft has a 120cc plastic paint cup). The Rockler has a 1 mm needle (the woodcraft has a .8 mm needle). The Rockler version has two step trigger control, the woodcraft might, to but it doesn't say.

At Rockler, there are accessories for this gun listed below the gun that I might want or need, but there are none listed at Woodcraft.

I'm not knocking Woodcraft at all. I use them, but I am saying that I go for the bottom line like a broke man and make sure I compare apples to apples on features as well. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Wintersedge

A lot has to do with who is running the place. The Woodcraft here in Atlanta is run by Steve. He is a heck of a woodworker, his people are sharp and he has awesome contracts in place. You can order Benchcrafted, Lee Nielsen, Brese, Vesper.. just about anything top of the line is available and even some stuff that is over the top of the line. He stocks more of the better standard woodcraft wares. And there is a monster machine room available for you to try equipment out.

I see no need to ever go to Rockler.. now, what is hard is that Highland Hardware is equal distance to Woodcraft…


----------



## woodbilder

Andrew above is mistaken, with all due respects, see Rockler for info. Most Rockler stores are family owned by Anne Rockler & family. Their independent Reseller is not the same as a franchise. Therefore most store personnel are Rockler employees on salary and benefits. The firm is well heeled and operates other enterprises under different names such as wood interest magazines.

WWCft are primarily franchise thus requiring lots of capital on franchisee's part and all that goes with a franchise relationship. (Local store has changed hands several times in a dozen years).

If you really have a serious interest, you should be looking at industry business reporting stats.


----------



## TechRedneck

I've been to both stores. Wood Craft is over 3 hrs away and same with Rockler. I've spend a lot of money in Wood Craft both in the stores and on-line.

If it were me, I would open an independent woodworker store. Save the franchise fees and stock the things that more serious woodworkers use. Get some deals with Lie Nelson, JEt, carry some quality hand tools. Things people can touch and feel. If you are a good salesman you can always sell a solid quality product at a higher price. Make some deals with American suppliers! Put some wood storage off to the side and purchase lumber direct from the mills.

Setup a good website and ship items from inventory or right off the floor. Give that personal touch. Seems there is a lot of competition on the Internet. I do most of my shopping there now because there are no good stores around me. I am sure this is true in a lot of the country. As the Boomers retire I am willing to bet that more of them will pick up this hobby as I have.

On the other hand, I've been in Retail and it is a rough and tumble business, not for the faint of heart. You better have a boat load of cash in reserve until you build the customer base. If you enjoy the hobby and have never run a franchise or retail operation then get some professional assistance, and a good money manager. Do some research and travel to as many Wood Craft stores as you can and talk to the owners (before you call corporate).


----------



## rustfever

Location, Location, Location
Ira


----------



## stevenhsieh

If your going to open one, open it in Orange county area.
I see you live Bakersfield, that is way too far.


----------



## woodboatal

I was trying to hold my tongue but elected to add a comment. We have both stores in St. Louis and they're fairly close to the same driving distance. Each store has their on line of tools, have regular demonstrations, are well stocked with product and are staffed with knowledgeable people. The major difference in which store I choose to frequent is mostly based on the one that provides service to customers, are willing to help all customers in the order that enter the store and don't show preference. That, in my opinion could be entirely different in another location, depending entirely on management and staff.

In my neck of the woods, the Woodcraft store offers classes that are lead by experts in their discipline of the hobby. Rockler doesn't offer this here. Rockler does have many demonstrations of tools and methods which Woodcraft doesn't do very often. They each have similar stock on hand, usually in sufficient supply and are price competitive. The difference in the two here is mainly the customer relations. Rockler shines far above Woodcraft in this, here in St. Louis.

This may be the absolute opposite in a different city but I and other customers are treated with respect at our Rockler store, not so much at Woodcraft. I have been totally ignored after asking for help at Woodcraft. It has never happened at Rockler.


----------



## SnowyRiver

I frequent Rockler more often only because its close. Woodcraft is 20 miles from me and I only go there if I am in the area. Although, the Woodcraft here seems better stocked than Rockler. Either that or its laid out better, but I can always find what I am looking for at Woodcraft, but sometimes Rocker is out of stock. I think the help is about the same….it sometimes makes me wonder if the people working at either do woodworking since often they dont seem to understand what I am asking. I have not done a study on prices but they seem about the same here.

I have had good customer service from both. I guess if I invested on one (start up) I might choose Woodcraft since I would like to see one in my area.

I havent taken classes at them…Woodcraft is the only one that has indepth classes and its just too far to drive for extended classes.


----------



## helluvawreck

I like Woodcraft very much. My favorite carving tools are Pfeil (Swiss Made) and Woodcraft sells them so they automatically get extra business from me on other things. I like Rockler's hardware and they have other things that Woodcraft doesn't sell. In Atlanta we also have Highland Woodworking which is a really nice store. They are direct competitors with Woodcraft on the internet and I like the atmosphere a little better at Highland Woodworking (also (Highland Hardware). Unfortunately I don't like Hirsch carving tools as much as I like Pfeil. Hirsch are not really that bad at all but I just think Pfeil has a slight edge on quality (heavier handle, marked clearly, slightly heavier).


----------



## Elizabeth

I don't have a local Rockler so have never been to their store. The nearest one is two and a half hours away and the next time I find myself in that area I may well stop in. There is a Woodcraft in my town.

I have attended three classes at Woodcraft. I always come out thinking "I don't feel that was worth what I paid". I took a bowl turning class and it started the students from a roughed out blank. It didn't teach me how to get to that point on my own…

Today I have an appointment with the owner of our local Woodcraft to help me with designing a dust collection system. Hopefully it will go well, though I have not yet received a confirmation of the appointment time…


----------



## Gene01

I have been in two Woodcraft stores. In the first one, in Tempe, AZ the floor staff (one 18-20 yo young man) couldn't find me a rip blade after my own fruitless search. The mgr just gruffly told me that they didn't stock any. What's with that??? I vowed to never darken their door again, and I haven't.
The second one was in Albuquerque. I wouldn't have gone there either except I was meeting someone there. That store was well stocked and employed lots of friendly and knowledgeable staff. My friend told me that they have all sorts of classes each week. One wonders how come such a major difference in two branded stores!
Been in two Rocklers. Both are well stocked and have great staff. I always enjoy my visits there. I'm 165 miles from them and don't know about their classes.
If Woodcraft corp. is so lackadaisical about customer service as to allow their franchisees to provide the non-service I experienced, (and others I've read about) I would be concerned about their training and commitment to your success. BTW, my experience with ordering from their 800 # nearly mirrors my experience at their Tempe store. 
I think I would just open an unaffiliated store.


----------



## SnowyRiver

Elizabeth…thanks for the info on the Woodcraft classes. I often wondered if they were worth the price. They always seem kind of spendy. Wonder if others have had the same experience. I have thought about biting the bullet and driving 20 miles for a few nights of classes, but I was never sure if it would be worth it.

The Woodcraft and Rockler folks here are always very friendly and they try to be helpful, but I dont know if they are always skilled in what they are selling. I feel like sometimes I know more about what I am looking for then they do.


----------



## juniorjock

The one that has the "free shipping" promo.

- JJ


----------



## Grandpa

No store is any better than the person running it. No warranty is any better than the people that make the sale. That is it pure and simple. I have a Wood Craft that is about 8 miles away. I have been there once and I had to ask for service. I see no need to go to those places. I have never been to a Rockler's store. I only shop on line. They were really helpful when I made a mistake on my order. They took care of me. If you could find a place to order cheap in bulk for resale then you should put your name on the front door. A franchise is money spent for the opportunity to buy in bulk. My local ACE store takes care of me. When I walked in there a couple of hours ago for an O-Ring the man at the front door asked if he could help, told me to, "look on aisle 29, 1/4 the way down on the top shelf. Write down the price, You don't need a number." This man was in a wheel chair or he would have escorted me back there. I could have taken the 35 cent 
O-ring back if I didn't want it. They have customer service. If we tell the manager what the item is used for then sometime he gives it to me for his cost. I went to Galveston after Hurrican Ike to help rebuild. Give this man cost he said. This makes me support him all the time. No he doesn't have all the fine wood working machines you are talking about but he has the same clamps etc. This make his store good.


----------



## GregD

I have both a Rockler and a Woodcraft store between home and work. The Rockler is close to work, the Woodcraft about in the middle. Over the past couple of years I've been building up my tool collection and I've shopped both quite a bit. Service is good at both.

Of the two brick-and-mortar stores I probably favor the Woodcraft. For jigs, accessories, layout, small hand tools the options (brands) at Woodcraft appeal to me more often than the options at Rockler. Rockler has a great hardware selection.


----------



## gerrym526

-I frequent Rockler for hardware (eg. drawer slides, etc) and finishes. Occasionally shop at Woodcraft for odds/ends (finishes, sanding supplies, etc.)
-I don't buy jigs/fixtures from Rocker, although they manufacture a ton of them-easier to make them in the shop myself, and cost lots less
-Tools I get from Amazon.com if I need new, and Craiglist if I'm buying used
-Router bits from router bits on the web
-I've attended one class from Rockler, but wasn't satisfied with the amount of material covered due to the short length of the class (one day)
-Would not invest in either store as a franchisee, in this economy no one has lots of disposable income to spend on woodworking stuff and both the Rockler and Woodcraft store in my area are struggling

Just my 2 cents on the topic.


----------



## JoeLyddon

I was wondering where the majority of the LJ's purchase their supplies, tools, finishes etc? I am not going to ask for internet purchases, just in-store.

Do you prefer Woodcraft or Rockler?

*I'd say I'm about 50/50 between them…*

What is the major deciding factor on where you make that purchase? Location and or proximity to home/work?

*Product available? Price? I rarely go into a store… Rockler is close but Woodcraft is quite aways away.*

What are your impressions of Woodcraft?
What are your impressions of Rockler?

*I think they are both very good companies… Great customer service, etc.*

Have you attended any of the classes offered by either?

*No.*

If you had an opportunity to invest in a store which one would it be?

*I have no idea… I don't know if Rockler even offers a franchise store… Woodcraft does, I know… Woodcraft may be the only choice (?)... *

Have you had any bad experinces with either? How do you feel it was handled?

*Never… Always have been handled painlessly for me.*

I am very seriously considering a franchise with Woodcraft. In our area we do not have ANY local suppliers of quality woodworking tools, equipment or lumber. The closest hardwood supplier is 2 hours north or south. Its not too far to drive but when you need a small amount to finish a project or build a small project its too far to go.

*I think you just may get a few customers that would visit your store… if they fall into your category.
I have no idea of how many Woodworkers are around you… That would be a gamble.*

As far as tools go all we have is the normal, Home Depot, Lowes, OSH etc, and that leaves a lot to be desired.

*I think it would be hard to compete with Big Box stores… on the same products…*

*Good Luck!*


----------



## DantheWoodworker

I like both. My local woodcraft is a larger and nicer store. Rockler has a better selection of power tools where woodcraft has more hand tools and stuff in general. The rockler does not do classes but the woodcraft has excellent classes. For me if I could choose to go to either store I would go to woodcraft. The rockler does not do classes but the woodcraft has excellent classes.


----------



## tyskkvinna

I've never been to a Rockler because there aren't any near me. But I go to Woodcraft all the time and I only have positive things to say about them. I love them enough that I will always choose them over any other local store if Woodcraft sells what I am looking for.


----------



## BobTheFish

To be COMPLETELY honest, I don't use either.

My hometown has a hardware store that actually can service me better than either rockler OR woodcraft.

Everything from wood dowels in about 10-20 sizes, finishing products including mineral oil, wipe on and brush polyis, danish oil, lemon oil,tung oil, linseed oil (two different varieties, boiled and something else) etc. 4 different varieties of stripping solution, brushes, paints, thinners, mineral spirits, EVERYTHING. Thirty types of glue for various applications from epoxies to 3M's Super 77, Elmer's white and mounting adhesive. Racks of sandpaper. An entire color line of stains (granted, it's minwax but he WILL order anything I ask).

Plus, he keeps a tab for his better clients (i never asked to sign up though, as I only pop in maybe once a month).

And he's a woodworker, meaning frequently he's got self made projects scattered about, that give excellent inspiration.

The only things I can't get from him are wood and heavy duty power tools, and that's probably because despite all the stuff he carries (and remember, this is a hardware store, so he's also saved me quite a bit when I replaced my vacuum cleaner belt, and rather than ordering a pack of four online at about $20 with shipping, I was able to get one from him for only a buck.), he does it all in less than 600 square feet of space.

As far as I'm concerned, my hardware store's owner is like a small god.

As for rockler or woodcraft stores, we've never had any even remotely close to our area. I've done my shopping at both online.

Both have always put me off due to the premium they have priced their stuff at. And when shopping for wood, I REALLY felt like they were out to gouge me with their pricing. I'm willing to pay a premium for premium wood, but both have seemed way too steep. Hardware selection (knobs, pulls, handles, hinges, etc,) have been great from both. I tend to go to rockler for them first, because typically I can also pick up a few other rather difficult to find products that I don't want to wait QUITE so long to have ordered when I buy locally. (I buy the soy gel stripper by the gallon at times, and my body loves the way its saved from those nasty chemical burns I always get otherwise).

But for the most part, nothing about either store demands the premium I'd have to pay. And in this market, price is everything. Plus, franchises have pretty strict rules about how things get done, and, quite frankly, I don't see any benefit over setting up a shop like theirs, but cutting away from all the crap and making it your own. I'd suggest instead opening your own private store, and stock what the area you are in dictates.


----------



## bunkie

Sadly, there are no woodworking stores in New York City. My "local" Woodcraft is way off in Connecticut. We used to have Garrett-Wade on Sixth Ave. & Spring St. but they closed up and went all mail-order years ago.

I generally like Woodcraft stores. I've shopped them in New Hampshire, Ohio, Florida, Pennsylvania and North Carolina. I find them to be well-stocked and the people to be pretty knowledgeable. The only Rockler-type store I've shopped is Woodwerks in Columbus, Ohio. They are in independent store that stocks some Rockler products. I used to live nearby and I really miss it.


----------



## bobsmyuncle

I give the bid to Rockler. I am in business, so I get the Rockler Pro pricing. They also have most of the specialized hardware that I need. Rockler's screws, for example, are much superior to Woodcraft's offering. And they were closer to me.

The Woodcraft just relocated. They used to be in a very out of the way part of town. Now they've sold to another owner and moved right around the corner from Rockler. Unfortunately, the new owner has made a lot of dissatisfied people. He treated his staff badly and most that were not fired left in protest. He's also interested only in turners, from his actions. So he's alienated the woodworking club (us square and flat folks).

When I walk into Rockler, I get greeted by name. When I walk into Woodcraft, if I'm greeted at all, I'm just another joe off the street. With the prior owner and staff, they all knew me.

So, I agree with the above, it depends a lot on the owner and staff and their level of service.

I would also look at demographics, while GenX is not so much into woodworking, there's a whole baby-boom generation poised on retirement that might provide your ready market.


----------



## mmax

I have both within driving distance and Rockler is far and above the better store. I always deal with the Maplewood, MN store and the staff is friendly and very knowledgeable. I've never run into a situation where they did not have stock. Frequent sales on the their lumber is also a plus.

I fully agree with other comments regarding Woodcraft. They seem to have an attitude that they are really doing you a favor by letting you browse their store. I have been in their store numerous times over the past years, but always walk away dissapointed.


----------



## EZAV8R

Rockler! Never again Woodcraft. I'm in middle TN and it's equal distance to the closest Woodcraft store, about 80 miles. There is no Rockler store nearby so it's always catalog or Internet orders to them. I had two nasty experiences with the Woodcraft store in Franklin, TN. After the 2nd incident I committed to never offer them my greenbacks again. That was about seven months ago. Don't need em', don't want em'. There are sufficient other suppliers of everything a wood worker could want or need outside of the Woodcraft domain. Business with Rockler, American Eagle, and McFeely's, has been great!


----------



## derosa

I've never been to a Rockler, nearest one is about 3 hours away. I visit the woodcraft in Rochester somewhat regularly and have very mixed feelings about it. The staff there has always been friendly, helpful and knowledgeable, their selection of products can be decent (but not always), and they have mahogany cut offs for dirt cheap. I like the fact that they make it easy to find oils, finishes, router bits, good selection of bandsaw blades, and occasionally decent sales.

My main gripe is that their wood selection is poorly organized, poorly labeled and they don't post any of the prices back in the lumber, you have to ask at the front desk what the price is for each species. As most of my purchases tend to be lumber I head over to Pittsford lumber where the selection is better, well laid out, and boards are priced. I know I pay more there but I seriously can't stand stupid, easily avoidable annoyances to the point I will pay more. And their tool selection isn't always the best. Last week they had only one brand of scroll saw and no pricing on it (this is a trend there that annoys me) so I went to sears and bought the Craftsmen professional on clearance for 86.00 marked down from 300.00 ( a really lucky find).


----------



## JoeLyddon

It seems to me that Woodcraft stores are independently owned; therefore, they can do what they want BUT must adhere to the Franchise rules & regulations.

I think Rockler stores are "Rockler"; therefore, MUST adhere to Company policies.

That may be the difference here…

Some Woodcraft stores may be better than others, etc. BUT, Rockler stores MUST be the same.

My ONLY contact with Woodcraft has been with their Home Internet Office… and they are SUPER GOOD!

Rockler has ALWAYS been SUPER GOOD with me… Locally or at the Internet Home Office.


----------



## longgone

I have never been to a Rockler or a Woodcraft store since there are none located in Louisiana. I have purchased online through both stores and mostly pre plan what I buy from Rockler when they have their free shipping specials or 20% coupons. Both have shipped quickly when I have ordered.


----------



## DamnYankee

I live west of Charlotte, NC. The closest of either is a Woodcraft about 1hr away. I've shopped there on occasion and been very pleased with the information and customer service. The staff are at least serious hobbiest, or have previously made a living at woodworking.

That said, I travel a fair bit and when I do I go looking for woodworking supply stores.

My worst and best experiences have been with Woodcraft. The one in Allentown, PA was awful. The service was nearly non-existent, and barely knew the difference between a screw and a nail. The Woodcraft in St Louis, MO and Matthews, NC (the one closest to me) have been extremely helpful. I have since found out that Woodcraft is franchise and the service you receive is very dependent on the owners.

As woodboatal said above about St Louis - The Rockler and Woodcraft in St Louis are probably the two woodsorking supply stores I have frequented the most (spend a lot of time out that way with my travels). I have found both staffs to be helpful, though the Rockler staff prbably more so. I have found that while their inventories overlap, they are by no means identical. I find the Rockler store is more focused on basic supplies - blades, bits, finsihes etc while the Woodcraft store carries most of that plus more after-market accessories and larger tools (BS, TS, etc).


----------



## maljr1980

i like woodcraft but you are best off to find a local cabinet supply company or a place that specializes in industrial woodworking tools or finish carpentry tools. you usually find the cream of the crop when it comes to bits, blades, and machinery without the mark up, or those hard to find specialty tools that neither rockler or wood craft sells. as far as purchasing wood, find a lumber retailer, find out where the local shops get there hardwood and sheetgoods.


----------



## PutnamEco

My lumber I try to source locally, and have pretty good luck finding most of what I need. For hardware, I get most at the local supply house, or big boxen. What I can't source locally, which in this rural area happens fairly often, online suppliers. 
Woodcraft is a significant journey for me and I don't often make the trek, unless other business takes me to the area. Nearest Rockler would be 6 hour drive one way, I have never been there. 
If I was to think about starting a store like Woodcraft, I would think strongly about opening an independent store, so as not to have to kowtow to corporate, but I'm a rebel and like doing things in my own way and in my own time.

I prefer shopping at my local supply houses and hardware stores, rather than franchises because the smaller business have a more enthusiastic staff, who seem a lot more interested in the products they sell.

Think restaurants, which would you rather eat at, your local Mcdonalds or your local Diner, Your local Macaroni Grill, or that real nice Italian place where the owner reminds you of your grandpa. It might be nice to stop at a McDs once in a while when your out on the road and don't want to take a chance on the local cuisine, but in your home town, when you KNOW where the good food is…..


----------



## vcooney

Woodcraft for me.


----------



## rrdesigns

No Rockler anywhere near, as far as I know, so Woodcraft it is (Oklahoma City location). The staff there is very knowledgeable and helpful and I am a frequent customer. They also send referrals my way for custom work which is a good thing. Only negative: wood prices tend to run on the high side. If I need a large order, I have it shipped from a supplier in Dallas.


----------



## AnsbachArtisans

What came of your desire to own a Woodcraft franchise? I'm kicking around the same idea now. I'm assuming that you decided to not pursue the franchise. Why?


----------



## CharlesA

The only Rockler I've been to is the one outside Pittsburgh (home store?). It was fine. My sense of Rockler is that they carry a lot more unusual hinges or some such, but also tend to carry some really cheap stuff as well. Never had a problem and mail order from them some.

Woodcraft is local and played a major role in my getting into woodworking. The local franchise is always helpful and has given me good advice. They're the only retailer of exotic lumber in the area. We have a local woodworking store as well that I try to support as much as possible, but they just don't carry a lot of stuff that woodcraft does.

I purchase a lot off the web, get most of my lumber at sawmills, and try,to,support local businesses. But if I were limited to one store for all of it, it would be Woodcraft.


----------



## MrRon

I don't have either store anywhere near me, so I buy most everything from the internet. Things like fasteners, I buy in large quantities from industrial suppliers like Fastenal and McMaster-Carr. I like to buy whatever I can from MLCS because of their free shipping policy. Having a fully equipped shop; I really don't have to buy very much and my HF budget dictates my purchases. I only buy from HF when I'm sure their product is reasonably good, like their "F" bar clamps.
I have purchased items from Woodcraft when they had a store near me and was satisfied with the purchases and service.


----------



## woodmaker

I drive 90 miles to Woodcraft in Franklin Tn. 
There is a Rockler in Atlanta, but I seldom ever go that way.
I shop in-store and on-line at Woodcraft; only Rockler if I need some specific jig I'm too lazy to make..


----------



## mramseyISU

Mail order is all Rockler for me but the closest of either store is about 4 hours away for me. I do try and hit one or the other up when I travel. As for the actual stores I've been to I think Woodcraft (at least the ones I've been to) have a little better stuff.


----------



## Bogeyguy

Woodcraft $$$$$, Rockler $$$$$.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I do not have any withing 500 miles so all of my stuff is ordered on line.

Rockler has a lot of stuff others do not have but their prices are 15 to 20% more also

Woodcraft I have bought from and find them reasonable and very friendly

Craftsupplies I buy from but after Dale Nish passed away 2 years ago things have started going down hill

Klingspor I get all of my sanding supplies from

Packard I have bought from

Lastly

I do not thing I would invest in a franchise store. Woodcraft requires you to have at least over $1m in assets.

If you are wanting the Name exposure that is fine but why not start your Own from scratch and make it better then both of them.

I really wish you good luck on doing one and finding a good place. Make sure there is no one else around with in 1 hour and have a GREAT business ethic.

If you get it up and running and have a website I would like to buy from you sometime.


----------



## Woodbum

Woodcraft. No Rockler Store in OKC or Tulsa. Have used Rockler on line though, back when they had a great selection of hardware. Now it seems that they are more into high priced "gimmicky" stuff. The hardwood selection at the Tulsa store is better than in OKC, even though both are owned by the same franchisee. I try to buy most of my hardwood on line from Bell or other supplies. Better choice-better pricing even with freight. Freight or sales tax, you usually have to pay one or the other if you buy locally or on line. Free freight makes all of the difference in the world. But both Woodcraft and Rockler a still a great place for woodworkers, albeit a little pricey.


----------



## CharlesA

The online retailers are trying to differentiate themselves. You'll find better hand tool resources at Lee Valley than at Rockler. Peachtree seems to carry all kinds of stuff that others don't. Woodcraft carries nice, store-branded tools. Rockler tries to go for the convenience items that are a bit gimmicky, but can be helpful. They led me into the silicone glue accessories that I love.


----------



## Splash

Ford versus Chevy. Both are good for tools and jigs. My experience is that Woodcraft has more tools….Rockler has more "accessories". Both have good finishes and stains/dyes. Rockler has Arbortech..Woodcraft has Kutzall….that kind of thing.


----------



## Jon_H

Woodcraft gets my local business. Primarily because the only Rockler store is an "authorized" seller. Their primary business is selling industrial/contractor grade tools. Their back room where the Rockler stuff sits is an afterthought.

As others have stated, regardless of the name on the sign, the people inside are what makes the difference. The management and staff at my local Woodcraft have all been awesome. Every time I visit.

Similarly, classes have less to do with their location and a whole lot more to do with the instructor. Those who can, do, those who can't, teach. Those who can't teach will frustrate the piss out of you! I've taken several classes at the Woodcraft. Every one of them was taught by a loyal customer or trusted 3rd party. While the store manager had to sign-off on the course content and schedule, there really wasn't anything "Woodcraft" about the classes other than the location and student discount.

I think a better business plan will evolve if you figure what specifically is missing from your local market and figure out the best way to fill the gap. Provide products and services that can't be had anywhere else locally and/or are difficult, or more expensive to purchase online. Big, heavy things might be a good place to start. Amazon and the other internet retailers will eat your lunch on small stuff that's easy to ship. Where a local shop can make inroads is on items that are expensive to ship.

I have a great Woodcraft, a mediocre Rockler, and an Amazon distribution center nearby (hello same-day delivery!). What I don't have close at hand is a good hardwood supplier. The Woodcraft doesn't carry very much in either variety or quantity and their prices are a bit high. There nearest retail supplier is on the opposite side of town nearly an hour away. I would think a store specializing in hardwood lumber might do well in my area.

Maybe your local market is missing finishing resources. If so, then opening a shop that specializes in finishing might be more profitable than a be-all, end-all franchise. Offer a wider variety of finishing products than the chains, more "live", on-the-spot expertise in store. Offer a variety of finishing classes. Maybe offer shop time and equipment for rent. Become "THE" local expert on finishing. Just an example…

Perhaps the marquetry market is under-served in your community…..


----------



## splinter56

I like Rockler for hardware and Woodcraft for tools, although the lines are blurred at times. Both stores are about an hour away from my home, but are in fairly close proximity to each other. There is also a Bass Pro between them, so whenever i make the trip it's usually pretty expensive when i stop at all three. For lumber, I have a hardwood lumber yard that is close, so that is my go to for material.


----------



## splinter56

I like Rockler for hardware and Woodcraft for tools, although the lines are blurred at times. Both stores are about an hour away from my home, but are in fairly close proximity to each other. There is also a Bass Pro between them, so whenever i make the trip it's usually pretty expensive when i stop at all three. For lumber, I have a hardwood lumber yard that is close, so that is my go to for material.


----------



## jonal

Here where I live (Louisville) I often choose to drive an hour to Rockler in Indianapolis rather than the 20 minutes to the local Woodcraft. It's mainly due to the folks that work at each store. All the Rockler folks are always helpful and friendly and available for advice. By contrast, I have literally been openly insulted by a Woodcraft employee, they frequently talk down to me and are most often behind the counter engaged in an argument about when Delta will go belly up. Rockler is better stocked and I prefer the Rockler brands vs. those offered at Woodcraft.

I am sure it varies by location, but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## FranklinMcNamara

I prefer Woodcraft locally in Orange County, mostly due to the staff at Rockler. Rockler always wants to sell or upsell, even after I inform them that I am not interested. During one particular visit the employee kept harassing me (not an overstatement) about buying an extended warranty on a belt sander. I explained that I already get an extended warranty with my credit card, and that I care for my tools. Unless I am buying the most expensive solution for a need another employee will condescendingly dictate (again, not an overstatement) that I really should buy the more expensive solution. To borrow a phrase from the movies, "Who do you think you are, a Jedi knight?". And no, for the umpteenth time, I do not need any bench dogs.

Going to either franchise should be a positive, enjoyable experience, and not like trying to buy a used car.


----------



## pottz

well first off franklin welcome to lumber jocks.i love my rockler store very nice people and ive never had your experience,nobody is pushy,they just help in any way they can.no woodcraft stores near me so i cant judge them.i have done some on line with them with no issues.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

I used to shop at the Torrance Rockler when I worked, as it was a quick trip at lunch time. Now, it's 10 miles further and an ugly ride down the 405, so I shop at the Woodcraft in Ventura.


----------



## ibewjon

Both stores are near me near Chicago, Rocklerr a little closer. I prefer Woodcraft, but it's a little further. It was there before Rockler, but I shopped the Rockler catalog before that. I just think Woodcraft has a higher quality level. I will continue to shop both as needed. I would like to see a Highland open here. It is a nice store in Atlanta.


----------



## mtnwalton

I've never been in a Rockler store but we have a Woodcraft in town that I use off and on, have made some large purchases over the years. Last year I planned to buy a new router table, top, lift, everything except the router. I wound up getting on sale, the Rockler table, phenolic top and Incra lift. I had hoped to go to a Rockler store to put hands on a cast iron top, worried about ordering one and not being able to check with a straightedge first.

All is good, but I wish I'd gotten the Kreg table (only) i saw at Woodcraft, built heavier than the Rockler.


----------



## tvrgeek

We have a Woodcraft ( 40 min away) and Kingspor ( hour away) so for walk in, one of them. I buy most of my "stuff" online. I use both of them as well as Peachtree and anything that comes up on Amazon.

Too far away for a class. Besides, it seems everything is about bowls and pens, neither hold much interest. If I were to take a deram vacation, it woudl be a shot drive south to the Underhill school to get away from machines for a while.


----------



## Peteybadboy

We had a woodcraft in Ft. Myers. I went there quite often, problem was they did not have a very well stocked store and I was tole "we will have it by Friday" a lot. They went out of business. Now I use Rockler (internet purchase) but check Amazon for $ and delivery. I have had a same day delivery! I whish you well , hard to compete with online purchases unless you get advice along with the purchase and build up loyalty. Ace hardware comes to mind they are really knowledgeable.


----------



## jbmaine

It used to be woodcraft. Years ago when a woodcraft opened up locally to me they were friendly, had good service and prices. Last couple of years they became " snooty" They stopped carrying a lot of mid range stuff and went heavy on high end tools . Last time I was in it was like pulling teeth to get help.
So for now, I favor Rockler. They are friendly, knowledgeable, and their prices are better.


----------



## tvrgeek

Clearly a store management problem, not company.

I go to a store when I can, as especially with quality tools I want to look and feel them. But I will only pay a fair price for privilege. Sometimes stores want an out of line premium and that drives me back to the WEB.



> It used to be woodcraft. Years ago when a woodcraft opened up locally to me they were friendly, had good service and prices. Last couple of years they became " snooty" They stopped carrying a lot of mid range stuff and went heavy on high end tools . Last time I was in it was like pulling teeth to get help.
> So for now, I favor Rockler. They are friendly, knowledgeable, and their prices are better.
> 
> - jbmaine


----------



## controlfreak

I get all sucked into a thread and read way down before realizing it is close to ten years old…...again.


----------



## Foghorn

> I get all sucked into a thread and read way down before realizing it is close to ten years old…...again.
> 
> - controlfreak


Ha! Still relevant though. We don't have either of those stores here. LeeValley is very close though.


----------



## therealSteveN

Ha…... I never think to look, but often look up at the post before mine when it posts, so I didn't check the date either. Certainly not the first time I jumped into an old thread, likely won't be the last. Agreed, still relevant.

I too will cite proximity as being the major factor for me. In both cases I like to see the item to make a buying decision. That has me going to both the WoodCraft, and Rockler stores to check stuff out.

Dayton WoodCraft is probably 12 minutes from my door, so I am there weekly, if not more often.

Cincinnati Rockler is about 35 minutes from home, and there is a WoodCraft within spitting distance from them, so I often do a 2fer when I drive South. But that is probably every 2 months now that I no longer work in Cinci.

I have never bought online from WoodCraft, instead I want to support my local store, so they may stay in business.

I do on occasion buy online from Rockler, because they sometimes have online only deals, and if I am comfortable with the item being as described, and it's a "deal" I'll do that.

I quit shopping for anything at Amazon a bit over a year ago, and since for handtools, and sometimes other I am finding Home Depot usually beats their prices by a few cents, and shipping is also free over 35 bux, so I've become something of a Home Depot shopper. Checked at the store, and bought online for the lower prices.

Sadly Dayton WoodCraft is closed now due to Covid. I've not been South at all, so not sure of Rockler, and WoodCraft Cinci?


----------



## AndyJ1s

We have a Rockler here in Arlington TX, about 15 minutes away. We also have a Woodcraft in far NE Fort Worth, about 22 minutes away in good traffic.

I like both stores, but for different things. I keep a list of things I need or want to look at next trip for both stores.

I purchased a Benchdog router extension wing, and Incra router lift from Rockler (the extension is not available elsewhere, and only Rockler sells the Incra lift sized for the Rockler tables.) Rockler also has a better selection of dust collection and shop vac accessories/adapters, but unfortunately they pretty much stop at 4" diameter, whereas my Oneida Mini Gorilla collector has a 5" hose.

Both have very good service, but I'm more of the "If I want your help, I'll ask you" type, and I like to browse around even when I am there primarily for a single item. That doesn't often mean I leave the store with just that one item.

The primary thing I like about Woodcraft is that they carry several US made brands, along with imported versions. Sometimes, differences are glaring, sometimes not. Rockler generally carries only imports, and not usually the same basic product in US and import versions. I prefer to buy US made when I can. Dubuque Universal bar clamps, Mirro-Moose handscrews, Snappy drill bits/sets, Whiteside router bits. And better imports such as Fisch.

My local Rockler moved to a smaller location a few years ago, but has recently expanded its store space, which makes it less crowded. Woodcraft has a better selection of wood.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Antique thread? IDC. 
Happy to rant about local wood working stores and what makes them special or a failure when asked! 

IME and IMHO - Rockler products stink, barely work, and are huge rip off. Dust collection fittings are all non-standard sizes compared to everyone else. Non-Rockler brands at my local Rockler store are same as everywhere else, just more expensive for the privilege of not needing to wait a week for delivery. If it weren't for the experienced wood working staff in local store, happy, and eager to help; would never visit a Rockler store ever. Closest Rockler store is 35-50 minute drive away, I stop by when ever I am on that side of town with extra time to see what's new, check out local new customer projects board, and look for new contacts/sources on business card board in back.

Have 2 Wood Worker's Source stores in town that are Rockler affiliates and carry the most useful of their hardware, but skips the Rockler designed junk for better 3rd party brands. Great people, good selection, and well stocked hardwood lumber yard. Lumber prices are high, but monthly sales and Rosewood club discount makes things affordable. One of few places you can demo Festool products instead of just drooling on display models too. They also have a full shop onsite with wide belt sander and large band saw for resaw work, plus the normal ability to straight line and/or thickness plane rough cut boards. The folks running tools are properly trained, and have wood working experience to help you with any project. If the person you ask can't help, they will grab someone in store with experience that can help. It is the kind of place where folks like the job, and enjoy helping others.

Phoenix Woodcraft is excellent. Wide range of brands, great selection, works very hard maintain stock. The only time I call or go online first to check stock is when I break a Whiteside router bit and need a new one as they only stock 1-2 of common types. They have several of the entire Freud line. The Woodcraft catalog breadth is outstanding, and covers practically every niche in wood working. The only place the local store is weak, is lumber. They have nice selection of figured wood, but for project lumber we have other stores that focus on hardwood lumber at better price. I visit Woodcraft store intentionally instead of mail order or BORG for things I want to be able to get locally. Especially glue, wood filler, finishing suppliers, and hardware; that are expensive to ship. Local store as annual outdoor exhibition and offers 20% discount on everything except tools. Perfect time to get new router supplies, saw blades, and other hard tooling. Yes, can save another 5-10% buying online, but I support local stores that support me well. Besides, with online sales regulation changes for 2020; the price difference between online discounts and local store due sales tax has vaporized unless you find killer bargains.

Beyond the 3 mentioned above, we also have Timber Woodworking who caters to both hobby and professional market. The owner reminds me of old codger doing same thing for decades, that has lost his passion of dealing with beginning wood workers? The place has lost some happiness for hobby folks from what it was 20 years ago when I first visited. But it has things other stores don't. Like a used equipment department where you can get tools with 30 day warranty, 5 gallon cans of solvent cheap, and discounts on cases of draw slides or door hinges. They have a separate 'you pick' lumber building, offering the lowest prices on a couple boards to hobbyist in town. If you need hundreds of bdft, and are willing to ask, they have matched any local price I can find for same wood elsewhere. It's not a good place for a beginner asking a ton of questions, but still a decent place to buy wood working equipment and supplies.

When it comes to training in local stores:
- The classes I find are generally designed for beginners. Not an issue, but can be waste of time for experienced wood worker looking to pick a new skill. Quality of the class is dependent on the skills of instructor. Experts with ton of experience, make better teachers. Even when spokes person from a MFG teaches, if they are regular sales person that lacks hands on experience, the class quality suffers. Have been working wood since being a teenager, so could probably teach most the classes they offer? lol

Phoenix has large number of commercial wood working businesses. Plus many more small commission shops thanks to retired wood workers and construction folks settling here. This creates a massive number places to get lumber, hardware, and finishing supplies. When buying more than 50-100bdft lumber, and/or a gallon of top coat; most of the industrial suppliers are more than willing to work with hobby wood workers and are cheaper source for better products than Rockler or Woodcraft 'hobby' stores. Nothing against the hobby wood working stores, as they are very useful. But once a person starts building entire kitchen worth of cabinets, or building large furniture pieces spraying gallons of finish, the industrial suppliers make wood working more affordable.

Last but not least, Wood working is a passion, not a hobby. 
The best stores thrive thanks to great employees with kind, helpful attitudes, and fair prices. Have not mentioned the finishing specialty stores I use, as they not for beginner. I have used 4 other commercial wood working suppliers in town. Refuse to mention them due the piss poor customer support they offer wood worker's stuck in middle zone between commercial volumes and hobby stores. When a business is too inept to see the value in my business, they get what I got from their staff when I visited…..

Thanks for reading my opinion, and YMMV.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I like the local woodworking store Oak Tree. I give presentations and get gift certificates for doing that. Their prices are reasonable and a little more than mail order. I shop there as well as other people from the area it's nice to have a local shop. Ft. Wayne had a Woodcraft but closed a few years ago. For me it's 90+ miles to Indianapolis or Toledo for a Woodcraft. Indianapolis also has a Rockler about a mile from the Woodcraft store. My presentations include cabinets start to finish, Tablesaw tricks & techniques, freehand routing and using router tables, making boxes decorative and shaker oval and how to make different woodworking joints. I usually get 20 to 25 people on a Saturday morning.


----------



## RobS888

> I get all sucked into a thread and read way down before realizing it is close to ten years old…...again.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> Ha! Still relevant though. We don t have either of those stores here. LeeValley is very close though.
> 
> - Foghorn


I've been to LeeValley in Vangrovy and Toronto, just great. I think I prefer it to Woodcraft, I haven't been to a Rockler store, just an affiliate in Rockville, MD.


----------



## RobS888

> Antique thread? IDC.
> Happy to rant about local wood working stores and what makes them special or a failure when asked!
> 
> IME and IMHO - Rockler products stink, barely work, and are huge rip off. Dust collection fittings are all non-standard sizes compared to everyone else. Non-Rockler brands at my local Rockler store are same as everywhere else, just more expensive for the privilege of not needing to wait a week for delivery. If it weren t for the experienced wood working staff in local store, happy, and eager to help; would never visit a Rockler store ever. Closest Rockler store is 35-50 minute drive away, I stop by when ever I am on that side of town with extra time to see what s new, check out local new customer projects board, and look for new contacts/sources on business card board in back.
> 
> Have 2 Wood Worker s Source stores in town that are Rockler affiliates and carry the most useful of their hardware, but skips the Rockler designed junk for better 3rd party brands. Great people, good selection, and well stocked hardwood lumber yard. Lumber prices are high, but monthly sales and Rosewood club discount makes things affordable. One of few places you can demo Festool products instead of just drooling on display models too. They also have a full shop onsite with wide belt sander and large band saw for resaw work, plus the normal ability to straight line and/or thickness plane rough cut boards. The folks running tools are properly trained, and have wood working experience to help you with any project. If the person you ask can t help, they will grab someone in store with experience that can help. It is the kind of place where folks like the job, and enjoy helping others.
> 
> Phoenix Woodcraft is excellent. Wide range of brands, great selection, works very hard maintain stock. The only time I call or go online first to check stock is when I break a Whiteside router bit and need a new one as they only stock 1-2 of common types. They have several of the entire Freud line. The Woodcraft catalog breadth is outstanding, and covers practically every niche in wood working. The only place the local store is weak, is lumber. They have nice selection of figured wood, but for project lumber we have other stores that focus on hardwood lumber at better price. I visit Woodcraft store intentionally instead of mail order or BORG for things I want to be able to get locally. Especially glue, wood filler, finishing suppliers, and hardware; that are expensive to ship. Local store as annual outdoor exhibition and offers 20% discount on everything except tools. Perfect time to get new router supplies, saw blades, and other hard tooling. Yes, can save another 5-10% buying online, but I support local stores that support me well. Besides, with online sales regulation changes for 2020; the price difference between online discounts and local store due sales tax has vaporized unless you find killer bargains.
> 
> Beyond the 3 mentioned above, we also have Timber Woodworking who caters to both hobby and professional market. The owner reminds me of old codger doing same thing for decades, that has lost his passion of dealing with beginning wood workers? The place has lost some happiness for hobby folks from what it was 20 years ago when I first visited. But it has things other stores don t. Like a used equipment department where you can get tools with 30 day warranty, 5 gallon cans of solvent cheap, and discounts on cases of draw slides or door hinges. They have a separate you pick lumber building, offering the lowest prices on a couple boards to hobbyist in town. If you need hundreds of bdft, and are willing to ask, they have matched any local price I can find for same wood elsewhere. It s not a good place for a beginner asking a ton of questions, but still a decent place to buy wood working equipment and supplies.
> 
> When it comes to training in local stores:
> - The classes I find are generally designed for beginners. Not an issue, but can be waste of time for experienced wood worker looking to pick a new skill. Quality of the class is dependent on the skills of instructor. Experts with ton of experience, make better teachers. Even when spokes person from a MFG teaches, if they are regular sales person that lacks hands on experience, the class quality suffers. Have been working wood since being a teenager, so could probably teach most the classes they offer? lol
> 
> Phoenix has large number of commercial wood working businesses. Plus many more small commission shops thanks to retired wood workers and construction folks settling here. This creates a massive number places to get lumber, hardware, and finishing supplies. When buying more than 50-100bdft lumber, and/or a gallon of top coat; most of the industrial suppliers are more than willing to work with hobby wood workers and are cheaper source for better products than Rockler or Woodcraft hobby stores. Nothing against the hobby wood working stores, as they are very useful. But once a person starts building entire kitchen worth of cabinets, or building large furniture pieces spraying gallons of finish, the industrial suppliers make wood working more affordable.
> 
> Last but not least, Wood working is a passion, not a hobby.
> The best stores thrive thanks to great employees with kind, helpful attitudes, and fair prices. Have not mentioned the finishing specialty stores I use, as they not for beginner. I have used 4 other commercial wood working suppliers in town. Refuse to mention them due the piss poor customer support they offer wood worker s stuck in middle zone between commercial volumes and hobby stores. When a business is too inept to see the value in my business, they get what I got from their staff when I visited…..
> 
> Thanks for reading my opinion, and YMMV.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


I have a lot of Rockler dust fittings and they all fit together. I have the fittings on all the machines.


----------



## pottz

yeah as far as the fittings at rockler ive never had a problem either,i used their blast gates and hose ends,also use their dust right tool connectors which have fit every tool i own with no problems.


----------



## RobS888

> yeah as far as the fittings at rockler ive never had a problem either,i used their blast gates and hose ends,also use their dust right tool connectors which have fit every tool i own with no problems.
> 
> - pottz


yeah, I have some of those rotating elbows with rubber mounting, so they can mount onto slightly different sizes around 4". They are great! I have one on my jointer/planer, so when I lift the dust shroud it doesn't twist the hose.


----------



## them700project

Woodcraft is 2-1/2 hours away. But its in delaware so no taxes. I don't remember where when or who I was talking too but I was told that Woodcraft couldnt make it in NJ Due to the high real estate prices vs income. I would assume the same could be true in CA. I would do some due diligence and make sure its feasible if it was a gold mine there would already be one, but i'm a pessimist.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

I guess it would depend on where WoodCraft wanted to place a store. The one in Ventura, CA might have less overhead from taxes, but I can't imagine that the store in Pasadena CA is getting off lightly. Yet, there it is. I have no definitive answer.


----------



## MrRon

I have neither a Woodcraft or Rockler near me, so I buy on line whatever I can't get locally. Buying online is convenient, but I have to factor in the cost of "shipping and handling". I but a lot of stuff from McMaster-Carr, but the S&H charges kill me. Something the size of a small end mill ($11) shipped in a 5×6x10 box ends up costing me $29, but I do get it the next day. I buy a lot from Amazon because of the free shipping available. Off course, not everything I need is available from Amazon.


----------

